# Left over pork roast



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I have about two pounds of left over pork butt roast.What is a good way to use it?My wife can't help me out with this anymore with her dimentia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet Baby Rays and cheap hamburger buns.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

soft tacos, bbq on a bun or toast, pork vegatable soup. pork stroganoff


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is pretty darn good in chili too!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We use leftover pork for BBQ Pork sandwiches,wraps or burritos. If you have a gravy you can make open face pork sandwiches.

I'm sorry to hear of your wife's condition. I will be praying for her and you.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to make sweet/sour cubes ....(vinegar, brown sugar, and butter).....make some rice...


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Green chili with pork. It's so delicious!

Chile Verde Con Cerdo Green Chili With Pork) Recipe - Food.com - 20574


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I make awesome tamales with the left over pork and green chili's


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you folks.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Cubed and put into a skillet of shredded or cubed potatoes and onions cooked in bacon fat until golden and crispy. Oh my lawsy yes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I do a few mentioned above. Funny, I'm working on finishing up a roast my wife fixed last weekend.. 


Another thing I do is make it into pork salad.. like tuna salad.. chop or grind fine, add mayo, pickles, onion and even some celery and put it between some bread.. Or, just put the meat on bread with mayo and mustard too..


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Take some meat and butter, sprinkle flour over it and stir, add liquid to make gravy. Toast some bread, add a layer of slices, pepper and add hot gravy on top. Open faced hot sandwich....James


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Make pulled pork on buns - topped with a sloppy cole slaw.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Gravy cures anything!!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Pork fried rice is easy, cheap and good.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Shred it up and simmer in a deep skillet with canned enchilada sauce and some diced onions. Add a can or two of black beans and some frozen corn and simmer. Serve on a plate with rice on the side.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## DomesticGoddess (Nov 16, 2008)

_Make Hot Pork Sandwiches. 

1. Shred the meat, add it to a skillet or a large saucepan.

2. Add a can of cream of mushroom soup, a soup can of water, and a packet of dry onion soup mix. 

3. Simmer ontop the stove; stirring often, and until all is heated through. 

4. Serve hot pork in between hamburger buns._


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Add a bunch of veggies and make a soup/stew out of it. You can feeze the leftovers in smaller portions for a quick meal later too.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

our lot love my Roast Pork quesadilla Fresh soft flour tortilla or corn tortilla on half side place a hand full of roast pulled pork (I mix some chilli powder, garlic and fajita sauce now cover will some onion, red or green peppers and lot of mozzarella cheese and fold over and in the sandwich press, yummo. MM


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

leftover pork roast is good in cuban sandwiches.

We also like to put it in bbq sauce and serve over corny cakes.

If you are trying to stay away from HFCS check your bbq sauce bottles. the last bottle of Sweet Baby Ray's I looked at had HFCS as the first ingredient


----------

